# music!



## danvan (Jan 28, 2007)

what kinda bands is everyone into ?

got any cool story about meeting bands or good gigs?


----------



## picklehop (Jan 28, 2007)

i live in seattle and am very close friends with the river city rebels, i helped them out with a few shows with merch, and roadied for them when they did 2 northwestern warped tour dates which was gay. all the bands sucked. i also tattooed most of them. which was cool, my friend patti bo the guitarist let me tattoo my name on him. and i tattooed kicks from "the briefs" he's a cool guy. last night i hung out with Defiance, and the Bloodcloots after there show in the sodo district in seattle. thats about it for me besides a bunch of local and underground bands im friends with.


----------



## danvan (Jan 28, 2007)

heres mine

i went to the big day out music fest yesterday and i got to sing the chorus to my fav song by one of my fav groups, the herd!

http://www.myspace.com/runningwiththeherd

check out the song 77% 
its the one i sang to!








"Wake up - this country needs a fucking shake up
Wake up - these cunts need a shake up!!! "

Post edited by: danvan, at: 2007/01/28 12:07

Post edited by: MattPist, at: 2007/01/31 07:14


----------



## Poking Victim (Jan 28, 2007)

*picklehop wrote:*


> i live in seattle and am very close friends with the river city rebels, i helped them out with a few shows with merch, and roadied for them when they did 2 northwestern warped tour dates which was gay. all the bands sucked. i also tattooed most of them. which was cool, my friend patti bo the guitarist let me tattoo my name on him. and i tattooed kicks from "the briefs" he's a cool guy. last night i hung out with Defiance, and the Bloodcloots after there show in the sodo district in seattle. thats about it for me besides a bunch of local and underground bands im friends with.



Do you know The Eight Hour Disease? I met them last time I was in Seattle.
Also, what shop do you work at?


----------



## Cush (Jan 29, 2007)

Tell the river city rebels that they still owe my friend randy 300 dollars for a gig in bridgewater NJ.

I'm not going to get into details but I've got a bunch of my favorite bands in my profile. I'm a big fan of folk-punk and riot folk music.


----------



## MaltLiquorandRamenNoodles (Jan 29, 2007)

The Varukers were touring with the Casualties about 9 years ago.They stayed at my house in Cincinnati.The Casualties were lame but the Varukers were really cool and laid back.


----------



## rachelgrace (Jan 31, 2007)

if ever in cincinnati:
-before the dawn
-file and claw [amazing old-school hardcore]

wisconsin:
-discider
-murder of crows

west virginia[?]:
-appalachian terror unit

[some amazing crust bands, all diy]


----------



## mike (Jan 31, 2007)

*rachelgrace wrote:*


> if ever in cincinnati:
> -before the dawn
> -file and claw [amazing old-school hardcore]
> 
> ...



YES just saw murder of crows this past week they rule!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 31, 2007)

i really like appalachian terror unit, id like to see if they'd come play the stp fest.


----------



## picklehop (Jan 31, 2007)

no i havent heard of 8 hour disease, but i'll def look into it., i dont work at a shop, i just go to peoples houses and tattoo


----------



## picklehop (Jan 31, 2007)

dude, the river city rebels owe hella people money, They're just like that, and who knows if they'll pay it back, i think they will though, they're flat broke right now and are releasing a new record in a few months, so chances are your friend will get his money. if not, dont know what to tell you, i love the rebels but they are scummy bastards.


----------

